# Junkers Ju88 in French service



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 BOMBER Wk Nr 883781 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FELDFLUGPLATZ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FLUGPLATZ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FRONT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 BOMBER | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2019)

Would they be using Luftwaffe bombs or modified French bombs?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FELDFLUGPLATZ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 MOTOREN | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Bernhart (Nov 25, 2019)

built mine like these


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 BOMBER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

ORIGINAL FOTO NEUJAHRSGRUSS 1948 FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 SEHR SELTEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 G-3 MIT STRAHLTRIEBWERK 1954 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

Artikel zum Verkauf von lux-trac | eBay

Never ever seen this before so it must be french..... Ju88G-3-MIT-STRAHLTRIEBWERK (turbojet) in 1954

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG ENDE EINER JUNKERS JU 88 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Graeme (Jan 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ju88G-3-MIT-STRAHLTRIEBWERK (turbojet) in 1954



Just now found the same image - turns out it's a ramjet...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FRANZÖSISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Glider (Apr 26, 2020)

In some ways I do have to admire the French for doing their own thing and not giving a damn about logic. At the end of WW2 the Ju88 was well passed its best and they could have had the pick of what the allies were using. There were thousands of spare aircraft of the latest types probably going for not much more than scrap value with limitless spares, but no, they use the Ju88 and other types such as the Ki43.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 574467


Aviation, photo d'avion Junkers 88-C6 Armée de l'Air - | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion Junkers 88 A-4 - Armée de l'Air | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FELDFLUGPLATZ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Bernhart (Jun 5, 2020)

My version


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION JUNKERS JU 88 No 18 DU GB I/31 SUR LA BASE DE CAZEAUX 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion RARE Junkers Ju-88 - Aéronautique navale escadrille 10S | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 FELDFLUGPLATZ | eBay
> 
> View attachment 561552


FOTO FLUGZEUG JUNKERS JU 88 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------

